# modelling for equine companies



## dopeesophee (6 May 2008)

has anyone done this??

or got any tips 2 get in

me and my m8 want 2 have a go!!!


----------



## polyphonic (6 May 2008)

yeah- look like a horse! Sure thing then!!


----------



## dopeesophee (6 May 2008)

haha yea i said my pony would probs get put in and me cut out haha

x


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (6 May 2008)

Some companies use members of their own staff or they approach a modeling agency. The majority of models used have no knowledge of equine matters at all, they don't need it. They are basically clothes hangers for the merchandise they are advertising. Just join a modeling agency, don't pay any money up front (the ones that ask for money are scam artists), &amp; they may be able to get you work.....but to want to just do equestrian stuff would be extremely limiting.


----------



## dopeesophee (6 May 2008)

oh i see thats gay 

well someone i know did the photographer came 2 the yard and she got all this stuff off mountain horse lol


----------

